# Welshie Puppie pics



## dad 2 a welshie (Jan 26, 2008)

Well this is Jola,
















Aint she Cute.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

She is a sweetie lovely colour and markings


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

she is lovely, so cute


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

she's lovely


----------



## dad 2 a welshie (Jan 26, 2008)

Guess What Tomorrow is, P day. I cant wait.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes gorgeous,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

dad 2 a welshie said:


> Guess What Tomorrow is, P day. I cant wait.


Has she got a name yet?

And don't forget the piccies!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

what a cute pup


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

Aaww so cute............


----------



## dad 2 a welshie (Jan 26, 2008)

Yep, She is called Jola.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Stunning puppy how old is she? 
michelle


----------



## dad 2 a welshie (Jan 26, 2008)

I think about 9 weeks old i think. She is alot bigger than that pic i belive. Not looking forward to the journey much though, 4 hours or so to get there, 2 hours to my friends in manchester and 4 back home from there. 

Gonna be a looooooooooong day tomorrow.

Be worth it though.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

As you pick yours up mine is going to live with a friend as from tomorrow but we are missing out England he is going from Wales to Scotland - so still staying a Celt. and the changeover is happening in Manchester !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Aww what a cutie  Bet the journey won't seem so bad knowing what it's for.


----------

